
Pigeons and Love - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/56/perspective/what-pigeons-teach-us-about-love-rp
======
baxtr
Pigeons and humans share are more similar to each other as you’d think.
Facebook has built its like button such that it resembles a famous experiment
done with pigeons in 1971. (Yes it sounds awkward and it kinda is)

[http://alter-agency.com/2017/03/23/addicted-to-likes/](http://alter-
agency.com/2017/03/23/addicted-to-likes/)

------
pfftrtpfpt
this author really wants you to know that they're well read and can reference
all those obscure literary gems.

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

